# Setting up a bank account



## DrJon (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm just about to get under way with a new build in the Western Peloponnese and will need a Greek bank account to make payments from. Ideally I would like to do this remotely from the UK. Does anyone have any opinions as to which is the best bank to approach, or are they all much the same?

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there, Not sure about setting any bank account "remotely".
However for service and ease of communication EUROBANK in my experience is excellent.
Their web site is in both Greek and English and you can easily set up and control direct debits, payments etc.

I guess you know you will need Greek tax number to open account...


----------



## DrJon (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for that - I think I'll probably have to open the account when I'm next in Greece. Antifraud regs seem to make it impossible to set it up remotely


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have accounts with Alpha Bank and Eurobank, and I find the Eurobank far easier to deal with online and in the branch.


----------



## DrJon (Nov 11, 2013)

kefvmr05 said:


> I have accounts with Alpha Bank and Eurobank, and I find the Eurobank far easier to deal with online and in the branch.


Thanks - I will find a branch when I'm next over - presumably I'll find one in Kalamata


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

DrJon said:


> Thanks - I will find a branch when I'm next over - presumably I'll find one in Kalamata


Kalamata has three Eurobanks I know of. Go to the one opposite the railway station and ask for Olga......she is Australian / Greek with excellent English and very helpful. 
There are others there that speak English, but I find her A1 ......


----------



## DrJon (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks very much - I will certainly ask for Olga!!


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry to say - but all banks here are not the same. I have had a nightmare with some. City bank seems the worst, i had a bankers draft for a little over 200 pound from natwest which after getting passed around for a long time they refused to credit me with and i couldn't justify the leagal fess to argue. So i lost it. Employers here often dictate which bank you should deal with. My present employer requires Ethniki bank. Opening the account was really hard- in the end i only manged because i tried 10 banks in different places. Good luck


----------



## DrJon (Nov 11, 2013)

aliland said:


> Sorry to say - but all banks here are not the same. I have had a nightmare with some. City bank seems the worst, i had a bankers draft for a little over 200 pound from natwest which after getting passed around for a long time they refused to credit me with and i couldn't justify the leagal fess to argue. So i lost it. Employers here often dictate which bank you should deal with. My present employer requires Ethniki bank. Opening the account was really hard- in the end i only manged because i tried 10 banks in different places. Good luck


Just had a long chat with very helpful customer services at Eurobank head office in Athens. They have arranged for me to go to their Kalamata branch with the necessary documents when I'm next there in a couple of weeks. Thankfully, I won't have to depend on an employer's preference, as this is just to make payments on the build. I will keep you posted on whether it goes as smoothly as they think it will! 
Got to get my tax number on the same visit, which could be fun. Luckily I have a local Greek friend who will come with me to help.


----------

